# 67 GTO Clutch Linkage Adjustment



## Hub0351 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello,
I just rebuilt my 4-speed muncie and have successfully reinstalled it back into the car. I just adjusted my shifter linkages and now I'd like to get into adjusting the clutch linkage. 
I noticed a lot of play in the lever of my clutch linkage (not the clutch release fork, the lever that attaches the pedal-rod to the fork-push-rod). How much is too much play here? It looks pretty beat up so I'll probably wind up replacing it anyway, but knowing how much it too much could help me diagnose an issue with the rebuilt Muncie. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Some play is normal, but if the holes are wallowed, they should be repaired. There is a lot of pressure and stress on the pedal linkage inside the car, and the Z bar linkage. I've had to remove the pedals and Z bars on several GTO's to have them welded up and re-drilled for a nice tight clearance. I did it to my current '65 about 25 years ago. Adjust the clutch rod so you have about an inch of pedal "free-play" and you'll be set.


----------

